# Centeral Ohio Mushrooms



## steve-o1971 (Apr 18, 2013)

I just got back from shrooming and haven't had any luck yet here in centeral Ohio. Going out again later and i'll check back in. Peace


----------



## cbus82 (Apr 10, 2013)

Me either. I have looked at a couple place a couple times where I have found them before and haven't had any luck. Granted, they were greys and yellows. I have never found blacks where I am looking so I am thinking it may be a little early still. 

A couple people on this board have had some luck in central Ohio. I know hugh is one of them.


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Found under a dozen, left them. Champaign county!


----------



## stingray6724 (Apr 20, 2013)

I found 36 blacks today in Licking County


----------



## hugh (Apr 15, 2013)

I found some really nice blacks and 2 tiny greys, all around dead elms. I left the little ones to grow. This is a bit southeast of columbus
[/url]
[url=http://s276.photobucket.com/user/down_dog2000/media/DSCF5179.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

//i.imgur.com/Ge3emhY.jpg[/IMG][/url] 

Champaign county, just small so left others there


----------



## hookedfish (Apr 21, 2013)

went out 1x this week nothing... clark county.


----------



## mushroom whisper (Apr 21, 2013)

Found 4/18/13 in Beavercreek OH.

//i77.photobucket.com/albums/j62/mushroomwhisper/IMG_2029.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mushroom whisper (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## shroomohio (Apr 21, 2013)

Am new to your posts as have lived in California for last decade. Moved back into ohio in geauga county. Everything behind here in the snow belt. Had snow storm yesterday.

Was raised in Xenia, family still there. Coming to greene county this week. Anybody want company on a hunt l would love it.


----------



## marymorel (Apr 21, 2013)

Found 60 on Saturday and 15 on Sunday in Canal Winchester. All black and sort of small. All yummy !


----------



## oldshroomer (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey mary! nice haul! Were they high on hill sides or down low? i haven't had much luck with the blacks??


----------



## marymorel (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Timbuk!

We found them on top of a hill near some dead trees. They were the first blacks I've ever found! I was having a hard time containing my excitement in the quiet woods. : )


----------



## jbshroomin (Apr 24, 2013)

just wondering what or if anyone is finding anything in licking county, I have found about 200 blacks and about a dozen grays in the last week. Numbers seem like they should be higher.


----------



## rsbowhunt (Apr 15, 2013)

My 9 yr old son and I are thinking about heading out somewhere today near dublin or powell but no idea where to go. Does Alum Creeek St Prk produce? C'mon sciotoguy, grab your rain coat!!


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

in the mud? and slop?


----------



## rsbowhunt (Apr 15, 2013)

yes


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok Ill have some time this afternoon. Now a spot close to you and I, that needs checked. Iffen you aint already hit it.

I have your #


----------



## rsbowhunt (Apr 15, 2013)

ok that works.


----------

